# Why the heck did you do that?!



## Laurie (Sep 20, 2009)

Awwwweee....poor Molson!!!! I bet he was embarrassed when he missed the bed....glad he didn't hurt himself. I can just picture it because Austin will do the same thing on the futon...launches himself from my office door...if I ever moved it, he'd be head on with the wall.....Lincoln and Reno are more civilized..they just nicely step up to get on it. Always the drama queen (king) Austin is!!!

Glad all is well and Molson enjoyed his walk!!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

LOL. Aww Molson, you are too cute!


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

LOl-that is sooo funny! I bet you wished you had a camera


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Gosh, that is SO funny.

Hi Molson!! :wavey:


.


----------



## Muddypaws (Apr 20, 2009)

Poor Molson, but seriously ROFL... Sorry buddy but that is pretty darn funny!!


----------



## bwoz (Jul 12, 2007)

Oh Molson, you silly boy! I couldn't help but laugh especially because of your middle picture in your sig.


----------



## Mellow (Feb 27, 2010)

Haha! I can just picture it! Poor Molson though, bet it scared the hell out of him.. Glad he's fine!


----------



## mm03gn (Sep 24, 2008)

That is too funny!!!


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

AAhahaha..sorry Molson couldn't help but laugh......Mom is going to need to put it writing and post notes from now on when critical pieces of furniture gets moved


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry Molson but I just busted out laughing. It sounds like something Bama would do. My Beau was almost blind and I could move the furniture around all the time and he never had a problem with it but Bama if I moved anything one inch he has so much problems adjusting. Bama says he feels your pain brother.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

bwoz said:


> Oh Molson, you silly boy! I couldn't help but laugh especially because of your middle picture in your sig.


haha! That in-flight position is the same one he uses to jump onto the bed!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Aw, poor guy! He sounds too cute. :

And if that's YOUR bedroom in that picture, it is an awesome bedroom!!!


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

That is a riot. I can just picture the scene.


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

kdmarsh said:


> Aw, poor guy! He sounds too cute. :
> 
> And if that's YOUR bedroom in that picture, it is an awesome bedroom!!!


I wish it was! Unfortunately mine is no where close to looking that nice (or being that big )


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

Oh, Molson! That is too funny. Our dogs really are creatures of habit.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Oh that poor boy! I can definitely see Danny doing something just like that.


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

Boy oh boy, in another year or so when Molson learns to read, you are going to be in soooo much trouble!

.


----------



## Jersey's Mom (Nov 25, 2007)

I think that may be the best story I ever heard! You absolutely made my night!

Glad to hear Molson's okay... his ego will heal soon enough!

Julie and Jersey


----------



## MyJaxson (Jan 5, 2010)

so cute and you post such a perfect pic in my head....


----------



## Sophie_Mom (Jan 21, 2009)

Great story! Thanks for the smiles!


----------



## Bob Dylan (Mar 31, 2009)

I hope Molson got extra treats after his walk.
That was really funny, Thanks for a good laugh!
June


----------



## Lestorm (Feb 25, 2007)

Hehehehe! Poor boy! what a numpty! xx


----------

